# snowboard movies 2019??



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Check out Umami from the Manboys. It's short but :crazy1:

Free: https://youtu.be/7yCbXhpRXxY


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Watch 'Chasing AdVANture with Chris Benchetler' in particular 15:20 - 17:55. That part is so sick.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm pumped for "Roadless" but I'm a pretty big Travis Rice fanboy. A movie with him, Jeremy, and Guch should be pretty great especially if Travis doesn't narrate the whole thing.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

New Nitro movie; Offline is a great film for this year, really well done and refreshing. Highly recommend.

Korua is coming out with a short this month also, plus Joy from Ben Ferg and co, are ones really amped for.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

drblast said:


> I'm pumped for "Roadless" but I'm a pretty big Travis Rice fanboy. A movie with him, Jeremy, and Guch should be pretty great especially if Travis doesn't narrate the whole thing.


Gonna go to Bozeman to watch it at Emerson with a couple of my homies. Should be a good time. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

drblast said:


> I'm pumped for "Roadless" but I'm a pretty big Travis Rice fanboy. A movie with him, Jeremy, and Guch should be pretty great especially if Travis doesn't narrate the whole thing.


LOL! Yeah, T. Rice is an amazing rider but his narration sounds like it belongs on NPR.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

"Out Cold." Has some great riding by Jason London, AJ Cook and Zach Galifianakis.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> "Out Cold." Has some great riding by Jason London, AJ Cook and Zach Galifianakis.


:lol:

Ya had me goin' right up until _Zach Galifianakis!!_ :blink: BTW, You forgot to mention the "Six Million Dollar Man!!" (...hate to admit I've actually seen that turd of a flick!)  LoL


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Ya had me goin' right up until _Zach Galifianakis!!_ :blink: BTW, You forgot to mention the "Six Million Dollar Man!!" (...hate to admit I've actually seen that turd of a flick!)  LoL


I'm sure we have all seen it lol.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> I'm sure we have all seen it lol.


*Here's* one I bet you haven't seen...?










(...wunder if @neni has seen it?) :shrug: >  :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> (...wunder if @neni has seen it?) :shrug: >  :laugh:


Uhm... no. Why should I? 
Just to be clear: Lederhosen are a Bavarian thing. I'm Swiss. Difference. *Big* difference (FFS! :laugh


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> *Here's* one I bet you haven't seen...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that neni on the cover:embarrased1:

:x
TT


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> *Here's* one I bet you haven't seen...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched that about 2 years ago. It's pretty full of awesomeness.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Isn't that neni on the cover:embarrased1:
> 
> :x
> TT


:bleh:

10char


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> :bleh:
> 
> 10char


Not the troll driving the snowmobile :surprise:

The hot babe behind her:wink:


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Isn't that neni on the cover:embarrased1:
> 
> :x
> TT


Naah! @neni wouldn't be caught dead holding skis. :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> I watched that about 2 years ago. It's pretty full of awesomeness.


R we talking "Sharknado" awesomeness. Or "Art of Flight" awesomeness. :rofl3:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> R we talking "Sharknado" awesomeness. Or "Art of Flight" awesomeness. :rofl3:


Imagine God Father meets Further I think is most fitting.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Imagine God Father meets Further I think is most fitting.


That sound freakin' awesome haha


TT


----------



## YeahNo (Jul 28, 2017)

drblast said:


> I'm pumped for "Roadless" but I'm a pretty big Travis Rice fanboy. A movie with him, Jeremy, and Guch should be pretty great especially if Travis doesn't narrate the whole thing.


Saw it last night with Guch, Travis and Jeremy introducing the film. Then there was a sound problem so the house lights went back on...after a few minutes Travis started tossing cans of Sierra Nevada into the crowd. They fixed the sound and it was all time. Great film. A respectful nod/tribute to Craig Kelly as well. 

Everyone who has been a fan of Guch (or Jeremy and TR for that matter) should see it at least once. Well worth it.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

New Koruashapes film is out.... Sunokeru.









Sunōkeru


nounA short, curved, hard rubber tube through which a snowboarder can breathe during deep powder turns. «SUNŌKERU» follows us on a pow-devouring journey to the land of the rising sun. Hungry for bottomless powder, our crew packed their bags and headed for the snowy hills of Hokkaido for a...




www.koruashapes.com


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------

